# -

## Papirys

!  .      ,   -    (. ),   -,   .     ? (  -). :   ?     . 
      . ? ?     :       .  23  2005 . N 21-11/95679.       - . 
          . .-.

  . 
 . 42    8  1998 .  14-           ,       .                     (. 4 . 2 . 33    8  1998 .  14-     ).         .

            (. 779  ).          .               74.14          ,  , ,    .             ,      .         .

----------


## skippy91

,  
   :



> 91.      
> 1.           .
>         (  () ),           . _             ._


   :



> 144.     
>          ,  .
> 
>  147.    
> 1.        .            ,   ,                   .
> 2.      __      ,   ,       .
> 3.      __  .

----------


## Papirys

....         -?     ,   ,  .    ,      .     ,      ,      ?
  ,   2005 .     - .

----------


## skippy91

> -?


 ,       ,   ,    

    -     ()    ?       .42    (  )?

----------


## skippy91

,        ( 15.12.2007 .)

----------


## 7272

. 

              .

----------


## Papirys

! !       .
1.          .
2.     .        ,     , . .
3. ,         ,    . ,      .
4.   -       2007 .

----------


## skippy91

> **  ** .


-,    ,
-,      -  -    .  , -      (      - ),      

    -   , .. .   (   307),

----------


## skippy91

> ! !       .
> 1.          .
> 2.     .        ,     , . .
> 3. ,         ,    . ,      .
> 4.   -       2007 .


1-2. .  #2

4. 


> 29  2007  N 278-
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 7272

,     ?     .             ,   , ..     .
    ,        ,               ,     ,  .

----------


## skippy91

:



> 162.    
> 
> 1.            ,  .                       ,      .
> 2.  *       ( )     (*    , **             )                      ,               ,          .
> ...

----------


## Papirys

. 
    ,   ()    (   74.14       ) ?
  ,          .  .     .

----------


## 7272

:

 161.     

1.           ,       ,     ,      ,    .
2.        **   :
1)       ;
2)            ;
3)   .

 : **

----------


## 7272

,              .         .

----------


## skippy91

> 135.   
> 
> 1.      ,        *       ,    , ,            .*
> 
> ...
> 
>  162.    
> 
> 2.        ( )     (    ,                 )        *              ,               ,          .
> *


..             ,  **

----------


## skippy91

> . 
>     ,   ()    (   74.14       ) ?
>   ,          .  .     .


       (   70.32 "  "  70.32.1 "   ")

----------


## 7272

> ..             ,


        , .   ,     ,          ,      .

----------


## skippy91

:
- ,    ...    !
-      .
-     ,    ...?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Papirys

"- 

  -      :
- -    (. 421  ),      ,  ,         ;
- -  . 1 . 1 . 137  ,           ,          ,               .   ""          .
  ,          ,  ,         . 145    ,       . 6 . 148       .       . 2 . 149     ,     ,            .  ,   ,             .        ,           .     ,           (. 4 . 145  ).
          .        . 29  ,              ,   ,    .  ,  ,                   .
 ,           ,      ,                   ."

----------


## 7272

> .


     ,    ..

----------


## skippy91

, .162       **   :Super:

----------


## Papirys

:yes: .      ,      -     ,   . 
  -   , ..      ..

----------


## Papirys

-   ?

----------


## 7272

> -   ?


      .    ,   ,      ,    ,  .

----------


## 7272

> , .162


       .        :


> ,               ,          .


   ,   .

----------


## skippy91

> ,   .


**   ( )     (    ,                 )       *               ,               ,          .*

    .    



> .


  ,  ,   ,      .   :Wow:

----------


## skippy91

> ,      ,    ,  .


   ,           , .   .        .

,     " "

----------


## 7272

> 161.     
> 
> 1.           ,       ,     ,      ,    .
> 2.             :
> 1)       ;
> 2)            ;
> 3)   .


       ,    :  ""      ,        .       ?

----------


## skippy91

> -   ?


  .
       -, ..    .
 " "      .,    ,

----------


## skippy91

162       ... 
 ,    ,      :Confused:

----------


## 7272

, ..   ,   ,    .

----------


## Papirys

.       :Hmm: 
   - .   . 
 -    , ..      .      . ?

----------


## skippy91

> -    , ..      .      . ?


 ,   -      (.162 ) :yes: 

**      , **   , **, **  **         (.135 ),  **  **           , **             , **        ,     (  1   5 )  (.162  137 ).  ,   . 

        (.137 ),     (   ) 

         (    ) :Mad:

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------


## Papirys

> ,   -      (.162 )
> 
>         (.137 ),     (   ) 
> 
>          (    )


   -  ,    .          -  ,    ,    , .    ,    .      ,  ? ,    .   ...

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------


## skippy91

> ,    , .    ,    .      ,  ?


 
  (      )    ,     (     ),       -     - ,       -     ,     **   (   ),   ** ,    **        ,      ,     ,             ,                ,       ,     . (.149 )      **     . (.147 )
 :
_ :_  **    (  () ),           .              .(.91 )
_ :_ **                ().(.103 )

----------


## skippy91

:



> "- :    ", 2010, N 1
> 
> ** 
> 
>   ,     ,         .     -   .   ,          .              .
> 
>               .  ,   ,    ,  ,    ,         .
>  ,         (,            ,   ),              (        )         .    ,              ,  ,        .
> 
> ...

----------


## skippy91

:



> ,      ,          - ,       .
> ,   -        .          ,            ,     ,       .
>      ,  ,  ,       .
>         , ,  :
> -              (           ,     );
> -      ;
> -      ;
> -    ;
> -       ,     ;
> ...

----------


## Papirys

)        30 ) ,          ? 
,    :
1.  -,    ., . ,    ,  .
2.       .
3.     ,     -  -      .
4.   -       ,   -   .
    ,       -. 
  ,     , ,        ,       .     - )

----------

1.      "".         . 
2.        . . ( - ,  - )

----------


## 7272

> "".         .


  13%,     ""  6%

----------

-      ( ).  - ""         ,   ""       ( , , )

----------


## 7272

.         10 000 ,     .    .

----------


## skippy91

:



> ,


    ,  4  2011 .   :



> 25)   161:
> )   2.2  :
> "2.2.                                              ,           ,           ,                .         ()                   ,    . ** ,         ()  ,        ,           ,           ,                .";

----------


## 7272

.               ?    ? ..      ,          


>

----------


## skippy91

()      ,         ,              
:      ?

----------


## 7272

,      ,    .

----------


## skippy91

> ,


"** "    .        .135  162  ( #15)

 ""    ,    




> ()       () **     ,         .






> ( )     (    ,                 )        **           , **             , **  **.


  999

----------


## Lisaya

.....

----------


## 7272

.   , 17-   ,     ., ..  .

----------


## tsgnadegda

Papirys,                74.14.     .    .

----------

